# Confusing dreams with life



## Eamon Burke (May 19, 2011)

Bear with me on this one:

I recently signed up, rather excitedly, for a passaround from Bill Burke! It was this really nice gyuto with a cocobolo and ebony handle and a tall profile. I was only #3 on the list, as soon as he got it finished.

I've been checking this and other forums with strange confusion for over a week now, wondering why I haven't heard any news about how it was coming.

Last night, I got concerned that I didn't actually PM someone or something, so I got on every forum I'm on(even the ones I don't check) and looked around frantically for any sign of this passaround. Couldn't find anything.


That's because it was a dream I had, about 2 weeks ago.
:slaphead:



I hate when that happens. I spent 2 weeks mad at a guy in high school for something I eventually realized he never did, I just dreamt it.

Stupid dreams.


----------



## echerub (May 19, 2011)

Well, the positive side of this is that you have very realistic and engaging dreams!  

My dreams almost never make any sense - they make sense while I'm in the dream, but as soon as I'm awake and think back on them, they make no sense. Events are all illogical.


----------



## Vertigo (May 19, 2011)

So ugh... you're on the dope then, Eamon? 



















Up with hope, down with dope bro.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2011)

:cookoo:


----------



## moggi1964 (May 19, 2011)

Can you come to the ECG and bring some of whatever it is you are drinking/eating/smoking? :eek2:

You know, I have to admit, I have had days where I wasn't certain if something was real or a dream and they didn't involve ANY narcotic of any kind! I rather enjoyed the feeling :dazed:


----------



## mr drinky (May 19, 2011)

Just wondering Eamon. How many of these pass-arounds have you been on? 

k.


----------



## Tristan (May 19, 2011)

Had a seriel dream once when i was in my teens... would go to bed each night and dream about this gorgeous chick who was half asian and had grey eyes... we would hang out and everything.

Talk about reality altering. My girlfriend wasn't pleased because I would wake up with a silly smile on my face... but what could I do? 

Miss that dream thread


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 19, 2011)

I usually only have vivid dreams that I remember if I fall back asleep after getting the kids off to school. Never scary, but there have been some interesting ones. The last is having to trudge to work to the resturant through the snow at night, and I don't even work there anymore.


----------



## heirkb (May 24, 2011)

We all have a ton of dreams we don't know we're having, because we forget them. When I was practicing lucid dreaming (yea, sounds weird), I realized that I actually have a lot of dreams each night. If you're into video games or sci fi (or flying), I'd recommend giving lucid dreaming a try. I might sound crazy to some of you, but if you've had a vivid lucid dream, you know what I mean.

EDIT: Lucid dreams are dreams where you are aware that you're dreaming (kind of Inception style), and if you're lucky, you can control aspects of the dream (like you can fly).


----------



## SpikeC (May 24, 2011)

Not crazy to me!


----------

